# Auto World Race Set



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Has anyone bought or seen the cars that come in this race set? 

"Auto World Concept Challenge Camaro Challenger HO Slot Car race set"

I want to know if they're good looking cars. Does anyone have pictures of them?

Thanks,
Fordcowboy
Missouri


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Id like to see these myself. My collection needs some of those challengers...


----------



## greyd (Jul 9, 2005)

I bought the set. Very cool looking camaro and challenger. I'll snap a pic after I get back and post it tomorrow although I didn't take them out of the packaging.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

greyd said:


> I bought the set. Very cool looking camaro and challenger. I'll snap a pic after I get back and post it tomorrow although I didn't take them out of the packaging.


 
If they made a run of the Challenger and Camaro for the sets, why wouldn't you have made the extras for single sales as well and get them out? Guess they're sitting in a wharehouse waiting for the right time to be sent to the distributers. Can't wait to see the pix! Thanks greyd! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Because they want to sell the track. As long as they're set only cars you are forced to buy the package to get them. Once all the sets are sold, maybe they'll release the cars only. Only time will tell, and there's no telling what AW will do. It's a gamble either way.. you either pay for the track to get the cars now and then they might release them down the road making the track purchase a huge waste of $$$$ , or you wait and if they don't sell them single, you end up paying as much or more for the cars as the track sold for... My magic crystal ball is on the fritz... or I'd give you the definitive answer.. :lol: The only one I would be really interested in is the challenger. Hellonwheels did the camaro already...and the nose ruins that one for me.. It should have had hideaway headlights like the 69 Z28 and it would have been a killer!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

greyd said:


> I bought the set. Very cool looking camaro and challenger. I'll snap a pic after I get back and post it tomorrow although I didn't take them out of the packaging.


If there are any 15" straight track peices in this set, please check if they are actually straight or have a slight curve like most of my Tomy 15" "straights".

Thanks


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Well Id say these will definitely get a regular line release. They didnt go to the trouble to mold these bodies only to pop them out once. Now, arent these in chromed green/orange? The set would prolly be the only way to get these particular variations, and Im cool with that. I just need that chally in white...Kowalski style!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've wanted a new 1:1 scale Challenger since I saw the pics with the nekkid lady sittin' on the hood at the Detroit Auto Show. There's an Orange R/T at the local dealership that has been setting since before Christmas. I drive by it every day on the way home from work. Stupid slow economy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

twolff said:


> I've wanted a new 1:1 scale Challenger since I saw the pics with the nekkid lady sittin' on the hood at the Detroit Auto Show. There's an Orange R/T at the local dealership that has been setting since before Christmas. I drive by it every day on the way home from work. Stupid slow economy.


twolff,
If it's still sitting there, it must be waiting for you. Go ahead, stimulize the economy. Wouldn't mind having one myself, I just can't get out of driving these big arsed SUVs.  Plus my back won't let me get in or out of a Challenger. Yes, they sure look sweet. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Going out tonight and this weekend looking for a deal on a new Challenger. My company has a benefit that if you buy a American Car they will give you up to 180.00 a month to help with your car payment. This goes for New, Used or a lease. A dealership by me has 3 Challengers on the lot. If a get a new toy this weekend, I will make sure I post pics.

Dave


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Omega said:


> Going out tonight and this weekend looking for a deal on a new Challenger. My company has a benefit that if you buy a American Car they will give you up to 180.00 a month to help with your car payment. This goes for New, Used or a lease. A dealership by me has 3 Challengers on the lot. If a get a new toy this weekend, I will make sure I post pics.
> 
> Dave


And what you got it for too $$. I gotta beleive that new car salesmen are hungry these days.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

twolff said:


> And what you got it for too $$. I gotta beleive that new car salesmen are hungry these days.


Couldn't prove it by the dealerships around me. Was looking with a friend who was in the market for a new truck. I didn't see any fantastic deals or extra efforts by the dealership/salesperson to move a unit. Then again, maybe because he only wanted to finance half of the amount and put cash out on the other half they didn't feel like fooling with him.  rr


----------



## greyd (Jul 9, 2005)

Here are 2 pics. I didn't open em yet in case I decide to sell them later!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it just yer camera or are those really painted in the cool metallic colors?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

thanks alot for the pic. fcb


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

where can i buy a set a set ?? fcb


----------



## greyd (Jul 9, 2005)

They are metallic and very cool looking. I'm surprised that aw hasn't had these cars in some kind of release as the list price on the racing set is 150.00 or so. A little too steep to for someone to buy it for the cars if you didn't need the extra track. I can't get a crisper pic unless I take them out of the plastic they are in.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bleach will take that chrome off if you want to paint them in more realistic livery.
Denatured alcohol will take the paint off without harming the plastic.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Bleach will take that chrome off if you want to paint them in more realistic livery.
> Denatured alcohol will take the paint off without harming the plastic.


and you forgot to add Buds sells a clip so ya can slap a tyco under them lololol....


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

What chassis are these on? Super III?, Xtraction? 

GP 



greyd said:


> I bought the set. Very cool looking camaro and challenger. I'll snap a pic after I get back and post it tomorrow although I didn't take them out of the packaging.


----------



## greyd (Jul 9, 2005)

They are X-traction ultra g.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

great pix greyd. thanks, rr :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Omega said:


> Going out tonight and this weekend looking for a deal on a new Challenger. My company has a benefit that if you buy a American Car they will give you up to 180.00 a month to help with your car payment. This goes for New, Used or a lease. A dealership by me has 3 Challengers on the lot. If a get a new toy this weekend, I will make sure I post pics.
> 
> Dave


Oh, you lucky.....

Seriously, hope you get it. What company do you work for? Thats pretty awesome that theyre stepping to the plate like that. And the Challenger is a car that I want to sell like crazy so it'll continue to stay in ChryCo's lineup for a LONG time. Ive only seen one up here in Portland, its an orange SRT-8, I believe one of the first in the city. Sweet car, but I need my R/T in either the B-5 blue or white--super soul style--and with the 6 speed manual.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

DOn't worry, if Tom paid to have those molds made to release 2 cars in a race set that will sit on Hobbystore shelves forever, he would lose money. They are nice looking cars and will be released in future releases.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just got a used set I won on e-bay. It was returned because it apparently didn't work, which is weird 'cause I just tested the cars and they run. Must be a problem on the terminal track. Anyway, here's a pic of the cars:


















And here's a pic of the inside of the Challenger:









It has the cradle for lights and the headlights are somewhat clear. The Challenger sit a little high (like most XT Mopars) on the chassis, which is a shame. Seems something got lost in translation between the mockup stage and the factory. The Camaro doesn't have the light jig.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!! Half my work is already done for me!! Light em all!!!! LOL!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe its just the pic, maybe its the BigFoot stance from the mopar madness challys, but this doesnt look too bad at all.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I got the race set also for 65.00 to my door .I did notice the mounts are different. The mounts have a little piece of plastic so the car body will not slip off the chassis. I will get a pic to show you all.
Later,
Fordcowboy


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

love them, I want a pair, but i gotta say they look goofy with the old-school-AFX-style rims. these cars would actually look better with F&F rims I think...

--rick


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> love them, I want a pair, but i gotta say they look goofy with the old-school-AFX-style rims. these cars would actually look better with F&F rims I think...
> 
> --rick


ACK!!! NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

What they DO need is a better chrome job on the classic 5spokes, but then paint the actual spokes either dark grey or gloss black with flat black in the voids between the spokes...


----------

